# Hamburg,Pa.reptile show availability 12/5/15



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Its that time again,come on over and get some awesome dart frogs this Saturday at the Hamburg Reptile Show.I will be there with a very nice selection of captive -bred dart frogs,potted vivarium plants,plant cuttings,bromeliads,and feeders,along with some other goodies.

Here is a list of the dart frogs that I will be offering:

R.vanzolini 2.5-3 month old
R.imitator varadero young adults
R.imitator chazuta 2-4 month old
R.amazonicus arena blanca 3-4 month old
R.fantasticus cv 1.5-2 year old
R.southern variablis young adults
R. " " 2 month old
O.pumilio colon young adults
P.terriblis yellow 4-5 months old
D.leucomelas 3 month old
D.tinctorius true sips 3-4 month old
D. " matecho 3 month old
D. ": azureus 2-3 month old
D. " oyapok young adults
D. ": Brazilian yellow head 2-3 months old
D. " regina 4-5 months old
D. " citronella 3 month old

*and a few more that I am probably forgetting about

See you all this Saturday!
Ron


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

aww man I'm gonna have to see you there again? maybe I wont go afterall...


----------

